

Show HN: Microbiome of urban spaces - marcoscarvalho
http://bacteriafloripa.neoprospecta.com.br/

======
marcoscarvalho
My company (Neoprospecta, a start-up focused on microbiome analysis) was
contacted by a local news channel to analyse the micro-organisms found in
common urban spaces, (such as bus stops, credit card machines, public gyms
etc). The city is Florianópolis, a city that lies in a big island and is the
capital of the state of Santa Catarina, in the south of Brasil. At the bottom
of the page is a link to the full results that can be visualized in a system
we are developing in Angular and D3.

